# How long till RCS give birth?



## krak256 (Sep 6, 2007)

After 6 long months, I have my first berried cherry shrimp! 

I just wanted to know, how long will it take for her to give birth?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

About 1 month. Depends on temperature a lot.


----------



## ballsmyberries (Feb 21, 2007)

i had mine about 2 weeks. water condition, temperature, hiding place and fish are the thing to consider. 

1 tank - no fish, alot of hiding place = lot's of pregnant RCS
1 tank - fish, little or nearly none hiding place = only seen 1 piece pregnant

temperature about max 28C.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Usually when I see a berried female, 21 days later I see little shrimplets.


----------

